# [Fix] Loss of 4G on AOSP based ROMS for Verizon S3



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

I recently ran into a problem today where I had my data not want to drop at all. My IEMI was in tact, but I could not get any 4G at all.

This likely occurs because you open the mobile network settings on your phone. Do not ever open the mobile network settings after you apply the fix, otherwise you will need to follow this fix.
Open Settings > More... (Under Wireless & Networks) > Mobile Networks
Choose the LTE/CDMA options
Download and install Phone Info
Open the app, scroll down, and choose LTE/CDMA Auto (PRL)
Exit back to the home screen
At this point you should have working data, please post with any problems or questions!

_Thanks to neyenlives on IRC for the fix_

Gelu


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

for clarification, even entering into the settings menu at System Settings->Wireless & Networks->More->*Mobile Network *will bork your data until you perform the above steps, even if you don't make a selection......just accessing that menu will trigger the issue, so don't do it. If it aint broke don't fix it.....LTE data is working out of the box on the dhacker/cvpcs CM10 builds, and entering this menu will not help make the non working 3G data work again, so no reason to be in there!


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

This is still applicable to all AOSP based roms right now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

